# Culinary mysteries



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Any of you read before bed and find you still are even reading about food? I've fallen into the culinary and B&B mystery mode -- even reading to escape is the same world. That said, who are your favourite authors? What kind of books?

Culinary mysteries-Diane Mott Davidson, Lou Jane Temple, Katherine Hall Paige, Ellen Hart, Peter somebody that writes the "Gourmet Detective" series.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hummm! I've never heard of those before. But they sound definatly worth checking out. I like to read fiction and non-fiction culinary-related books. Where did you purchase them? I'd like to know. thanks.....layjo


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Any book store, the library has 'em. Diane Mott Davidson describes things so well, you feel like you're sifting flour, melting chocolate, etc. Peter King has interesting ingredients he's always in search of--and of course lands in the middle of a murder. 

Who knows?


----------

